# Chocolate bar tamping



## CamDakota (Jul 1, 2018)

Does anyone have specific techniques for tamping bubbles out of chocolate when making bars/molded? I've tried polishing molds, warmer temper/cooler (its milk chocolate so variance is minimal), tapping on soft surface, hard surface....poured slow, poured fast but always end up with a few nooks in the the details


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yup. A tabletop vibrator. Virtually every chocolate maker uses this. You can get cheapies that are designed for chemicals and lab work, but these are usually smaller than your mold, or you can get larger ones. Check out D+R (design and realization, Montreal, Canada) website.

In the meantime, use a hardwood stick to tap the edge of the mold, like you were knocking on a door, and a few chunks of cocoa butter in your melter to thin out a bit more.

Hope this helps,


----------



## maria khan (Mar 29, 2019)

hey everyone, you guys must try to make some bubblies with the chocolate bar! i will tell you how to make it


----------

